# Partition Mac incomplète suite à suppression Bootcamp



## FearOneR (19 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour à tous !

J’ai voulu supprimer ma partition Bootcamp pour faire une clean install de mon Mac, mais lorsque je veux réinstaller mon os et après avoir formater mon disque je remarque que je n’ai plus qu’un disque de 1,61To au lieu des 2to initiaux !

Et j’ai aussi 3disques Macintosh HD dans l’utilitaire de disque et je ne comprends pas très bien !

Merci pour votre aide !


----------



## macomaniac (19 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour *FearOneR*

Voici comment tu vas pouvoir fournir les informations de base -->

- va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande informative (ce qui est inscrit sous Bloc de code) :​

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs configurations

Poste le retour en copier-coller > en veillant à faire le coller dans une fenêtre de code (c'est plus lisible !) par le procédé suivant -->

- utilise le menu *...▾* (à droite de la bobine souriante) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : *</> Bloc de code* => tu fais ton coller dans la fenêtre de code et *Continuer*.​
=> ces informations montreront la configuration du disque.


----------



## FearOneR (19 Décembre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonjour *FearOneR*
> 
> Voici comment tu vas pouvoir fournir les informations de base -->
> 
> ...



Alors le problème c’est que j’ai déjà supprimé les donnes ! Et je suis incapable d’installer l’os à nouveau...

J’ai ce message.


----------



## macomaniac (19 Décembre 2019)

Redémarre > mais tiens aussitôt pressées les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) jusqu'à l'affichage d'une  = démarrage sur l'OS de secours. Tu obtiens un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*. Va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > menu : *Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.

Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande informative (ce qui est inscrit sous Bloc de code) :

```
diskutil list internal
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher la configuration du disque interne seul

Voici comment tu vas pouvoir poster ici ce tableau sans avoir besoin de prendre de photo -->


tu sélectionnes le tableau > *⌘C* pour le copier dans le presse-papier > *⌘Q* pour quitter le «Terminal» > option  : "*Obtenir de l'aide en ligne*" (dans la fenêtre des 4 Utilitaires) > ce qui lance un navigateur «Safari»

page Apple par défaut > un clic sur l'adresse de haut de page pour l'éditer > saisis  : *macgénération* (tout court  : c'est une barre de recherche Google) et valide > tu atteins le site MacGé > Forums > te connectes > ce fil

utilise le menu *...▾* (à droite de la bobine souriante) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : *</> Bloc de code* => tu fais ton coller dans la fenêtre de code et *Continuer*.

=> ces informations montreront la configuration logique de ton disque.

Note 1 : si tu ne peux pas poster via le Safari de la session de secours (ça arrive) --> poste une photo du tableau (à partir du commencement = le disque */dev/disk0* ou disque physique interne) - tu as un bouton : "*Joindre un fichier*" en bas de cette page.

Note 2 : dans la session de secours > les applications se lancent en mode "alternatif" et pas parallèle. Il faut quitter le Terminal pour lancer Safari. Vice-versa > quitter Safari pour récupérer l'écran général de la session de secours et pouvoir relancer le Terminal. Aucun redémarrage n'est requis.


----------



## FearOneR (19 Décembre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Redémarre > mais tiens aussitôt pressées les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) jusqu'à l'affichage d'une  = démarrage sur l'OS de secours. Tu obtiens un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*. Va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > menu : *Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.
> 
> Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande informative (ce qui est inscrit sous Bloc de code) :
> 
> ...



J’ai fais le CMD+R j’ai aucune pomme au démarrage j’arrive sur la sélection d’un réseau.


----------



## macomaniac (19 Décembre 2019)

Sélectionne ton réseau -->

- qu'est-ce qui se passe ensuite ?​


----------



## FearOneR (19 Décembre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Sélectionne ton réseau -->
> 
> - qu'est-ce qui se passe ensuite ?​



Je rentre mon mot de passe reseau ça charge mais efface le mot de passe et je dois recommencer ! J’ai essayer avec ma box, mon iPhone et mes prise cpl wifi c’est la même chose impossible de se connecter


----------



## macomaniac (19 Décembre 2019)

Est-ce que tu as un menu de langue dans l'angle droit supérieur de l'écran ?

- le clavier n'est-il pas *QWERTY* ?​


----------



## FearOneR (19 Décembre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Est-ce que tu as un menu de langue dans l'angle droit supérieur de l'écran ?
> 
> - le clavier n'est-il pas *QWERTY* ?​



Non pas de menu langue en haut je vais essayer de taper le MDP comme si le clavier était QWERTY

Bien vu ça a marché !

J’ai une barre de chargement avec notre planète qui tourne au dessus !


----------



## macomaniac (19 Décembre 2019)

Quand tu auras l'écran de la session de secours -->

- avant d'aller au *terminal* (comme expliqué dans mon tuto précédent) > indique ici si la fenêtre des *4 Utilitaires* mentionne : *Utilitaires OS X* ou *macOS*.​
=> si c'est *OS X* => le démarrage par internet aura été redirigé sur l'OS de secours d'usine du Mac > lequel ne peut pas reconnaître le format *apfs* en place sur le disque. Il faudra alors que tu effectues un 2è type de démarrage par internet => qui téléchargera en *RAM* un OS de secours d'usine Catalina.


----------



## FearOneR (19 Décembre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Quand tu auras l'écran de la session de secours -->
> 
> - avant d'aller au *terminal* (comme expliqué dans mon tuto précédent) > indique ici si la fenêtre des *4 Utilitaires* mentionne : *Utilitaires OS X* ou *macOS*.​
> => si c'est *OS X* => le démarrage par internet aura été redirigé sur l'OS de secours d'usine du Mac > lequel ne peut pas reconnaître le format *apfs* en place sur le disque. Il faudra alors que tu effectues un 2è type de démarrage par internet => qui téléchargera en *RAM* un OS de secours d'usine Catalina.



Je suis sur un utilitaire MacOS !
Donc je peux suivre ce que tu me disais avant !


----------



## macomaniac (19 Décembre 2019)

D'accord : vas-y.


----------



## FearOneR (19 Décembre 2019)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list internal
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         1.5 TB     disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         121.3 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         121.0 GB   disk1s2

/dev/disk3 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1.6 TB     disk3
                                 Physical Stores disk1s2, disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Donné... 90.1 KB    disk3s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 11.1 MB    disk3s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                20.5 KB    disk3s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      3.2 GB     disk3s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            106.5 KB   disk3s5
   6:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  8.2 GB     disk3s6
```

J'ai un Fusion Drive de 2To je ne l'ai pas précisé ça peut peut etre t'aider à certaines choses.


----------



## macomaniac (19 Décembre 2019)

Passe la commande :

```
sw_vers -productVersion
```


qui affiche la version de l'OS de secours démarré (et donc la version de macOS qu'il permet de réinstaller)

Poste le retour.

Question : est-ce qu'on peut tout réinitialiser ?


----------



## FearOneR (19 Décembre 2019)

```
-bash-3.2# sw_vers -productVersion
10.13.6
-bash-3.2#
```

On peut tout reinitialiser oui !


----------



## macomaniac (19 Décembre 2019)

Le Mac est démarré sur l'OS d'usine du Mac = High Sierra -->

- or High Sierra ne prend pas en charge un Fusion Drive de type *apfs* > mais un Fusion Drive de type *CoreStorage* (le type antérieur)​
=> est-ce qu'il ne vaudrait mieux pas que tu redémarres par internet pour télécharger un OS de secours Catalina > de manière à refaire un Fusion Drive de type *apfs* avant d'installer Catalina ?


----------



## FearOneR (19 Décembre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Le Mac est démarré sur l'OS d'usine du Mac = High Sierra -->
> 
> - or High Sierra ne prend pas en charge un Fusion Drive de type *apfs* > mais un Fusion Drive de type *CoreStorage* (le type antérieur)​
> => est-ce qu'il ne vaudrait mieux pas que tu redémarres par internet pour télécharger un OS de secours Catalina > de manière à refaire un Fusion Drive de type *apfs* avant d'installer Catalina ?



Oui je peux faire ça si tu m’expliques comment ! 

Si c’est la meilleure solution on fait ça !


----------



## macomaniac (19 Décembre 2019)

Redémarre (*Menu*  > *Redémarrer*) > et tiens aussitôt pressées les *3* touches *⌘⌥R* (*command option R*) -->

- démarrage par internet qui fait télécharger en *RAM* un OS de secours Catalina > puis démarre le Mac dessus à la fin.​
Quand tu récupères un écran aux 4 *Utilitaires macOS* > repasse la commande :

```
diskutil list internal
```


et poste le retour.


----------



## FearOneR (19 Décembre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Redémarre (*Menu*  > *Redémarrer*) > et tiens aussitôt pressées les *3* touches *⌘⌥R* (*command option R*) -->
> 
> - démarrage par internet qui fait télécharger en *RAM* un OS de secours Catalina > puis démarre le Mac dessus à la fin.​
> Quand tu récupères un écran aux 4 *Utilitaires macOS* > repasse la commande :
> ...



Je dois malheureusement partir là je fais ça dans la nuit et je te poste le retour cette nuit ou demain matin !

Merci de ton aide et à demain !


----------



## macomaniac (19 Décembre 2019)

D'accord : à plus tard.

- ça tombe bien : je dois moi-même m'absenter ​


----------



## FearOneR (20 Décembre 2019)

Me revoila !

Et voici donc le resutat de la commande que tu m'as demandé de passer


```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list internal
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         1.5 TB     disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         121.0 GB   disk1s2

/dev/disk3 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1.6 TB     disk3
                                 Physical Stores disk1s2, disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Donné... 90.1 KB    disk3s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 11.1 MB    disk3s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                20.5 KB    disk3s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      3.2 GB     disk3s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            106.5 KB   disk3s5
   6:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  8.2 GB     disk3s6
```


----------



## macomaniac (20 Décembre 2019)

Voici les commandes à passer (l'une après l'autre) :

```
diskutil ap deleteContainer disk3
diskutil ap create disk1s2 disk0s2 "Macintosh HD"
```


*"Macintosh HD"* avec les *""*

la 1ère supprime le Fusion Drive actuel

la 2è en recrée un avec un volume *Macintosh HD*

Poste les retour.


----------



## FearOneR (21 Décembre 2019)

Voici le message que j'ai des la premiere ligne de code :



```
-bash-3.2# diskutil ap deleteConatiner disk3
diskutil: did not recognize APFS verb "deleteConatiner"; type "diskutil apfs" for a list
-bash-3.2#
```

EDIT : JE suis un boulet j'ai mal écrit le truc ! Je recommence !


----------



## FearOneR (21 Décembre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Voici les commandes à passer (l'une après l'autre) :
> 
> ```
> diskutil ap deleteContainer disk3
> ...



Voici les reusltat après les 2 commandes :



```
-bash-3.2# diskutil ap deleteContainer disk3
Started APFS operation on disk3
Deleting APFS Container with all of its APFS Volumes
Unmounting Volumes
Unmounting Volume "Macintosh HD - Données - Données" on disk3s1
Unmounting Volume "Preboot" on disk3s2
Unmounting Volume "Recovery" on disk3s3
Unmounting Volume "VM" on disk3s4
Unmounting Volume "Macintosh HD" on disk3s5
Unmounting Volume "Macintosh HD - Données" on disk3s6
Deleting Volumes
Deleting Container
Wiping former APFS disks
Switching content types
Reformatting former APFS disks
Initialized /dev/rdisk1s2 as a 113 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 16384k journal
Mounting disk
Initialized /dev/rdisk0s2 as a 2 TB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 155648k journal
Mounting disk
2 new disks created or changed due to APFS operation
Disk from APFS operation: disk1s2
Disk from APFS operation: disk0s2
Finished APFS operation on disk3
-bash-3.2# -bash-3.2# diskutil ap deleteConatiner disk3
-bash: -bash-3.2#: command not found
-bash-3.2# diskutil: did not recognize APFS verb "deleteConatiner"; type "diskutil apfs" for a list
-bash: diskutil:: command not found
-bash: type: diskutil apfs: not found
for is a shell keyword
-bash: type: a: not found
-bash: type: list: not found
-bash-3.2# diskutil ap create disk1s2 disk0s2
Started APFS operation on disk1s2 Untitled
Creating a new empty APFS Container
Unmounting Volumes
Switching disk1s2 to APFS
Creating APFS Container
Created new APFS Container disk3
Disk from APFS operation: disk3
Finished APFS operation on disk1s2 Untitled
Started APFS operation on disk3
Preparing to add APFS Volume to APFS Container disk3
Creating APFS Volume
Created new APFS Volume disk3s1
Mounting APFS Volume
Setting volume permissions
Disk from APFS operation: disk3s1
Finished APFS operation on disk3
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (21 Décembre 2019)

Ça a fonctionné. Recréation du Fusion Drive par la commande :

```
diskutil ap create disk1s2 disk0s2 "Macintosh HD" ; diskutil list internal
```


tu peux la passer en copier-coller à rebours : tu la copies ici avec Safari > tu la colles dans le *terminal* > tu l'exécutes

la commande recrée un Fusion Drive de type *apfs* > exportant un volume *Macintosh HD* ; puis réaffiche la configuration interne seule

Poste le retour intégral.


----------



## macomaniac (21 Décembre 2019)

Édition -->

- ne passe *pas* ma commande précédente : je pense qu'il y a eu un loupé pour le nom du volume *apfs* du Fusion Drive (car tu as oublié *"Macintosh HD"* dans la 2è commande).. Passe la commande :​

```
diskutil list internal
```


et poste la configuration interne.


----------



## FearOneR (21 Décembre 2019)

Effectivement oui j'ai oublie le Macintosh HD... Decidement je suis pas en forme aujourd'hui !

Peut-on recreer qqch avec Macintosh HD ?


----------



## FearOneR (21 Décembre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Édition -->
> 
> - ne passe *pas* ma commande précédente : je pense qu'il y a eu un loupé pour le nom du volume *apfs* du Fusion Drive (car tu as oublié *"Macintosh HD"* dans la 2è commande).. Passe la commande :​
> 
> ...



Voici les résultats :



```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list internal
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Untitled 2              2.0 TB     disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         121.0 GB   disk1s2

/dev/disk3 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.0 GB   disk3
                                 Physical Store disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume disk0s2                 24.6 KB    disk3s1

-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (21 Décembre 2019)

Tu as loupé le Fusion Drive.

- passe la commande :​

```
diskutil ap deleteContainer disk3
```


qui  supprime l'*apfs* isolé du SSD

puis passe la commande :


```
diskutil ap create disk1s2 disk0s2 "Macintosh HD"
```


qui crée le Fusion Drive avec un volume *Macintosh HD*

Poste les retours.


----------



## FearOneR (21 Décembre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tu as loupé le Fusion Drive.
> 
> - passe la commande :​
> 
> ...




Voici le retour :



```
-bash-3.2# diskutil ap deleteContainer disk3
Started APFS operation on disk3
Deleting APFS Container with all of its APFS Volumes
Unmounting Volumes
Unmounting Volume "disk0s2" on disk3s1
Deleting Volumes
Deleting Container
Wiping former APFS disks
Switching content types
Reformatting former APFS disks
Initialized /dev/rdisk1s2 as a 113 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 16384k journal
Mounting disk
1 new disk created or changed due to APFS operation
Disk from APFS operation: disk1s2
Finished APFS operation on disk3
-bash-3.2# diskutil ap create disk1s2 disk0s2 "Macintosh HD"
Started APFS operation on disk1s2 Untitled
Creating a new empty APFS Container
Unmounting Volumes
Switching disk1s2 to APFS
Switching disk0s2 to APFS
Creating APFS Container
FusionLC autodetect: regular Fusion
Created new APFS Container disk3
Disk from APFS operation: disk3
Finished APFS operation on disk1s2 Untitled
Started APFS operation on disk3
Preparing to add APFS Volume to APFS Container disk3
Creating APFS Volume
Created new APFS Volume disk3s1
Mounting APFS Volume
Setting volume permissions
Disk from APFS operation: disk3s1
Finished APFS operation on disk3
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (21 Décembre 2019)

Ça devrait être bon cette fois-ci.

- en vérification > passe la commande :​

```
diskutil list internal
```


qui affiche la configuration interne seule

Poste le tableau.


----------



## FearOneR (21 Décembre 2019)

Voici le tableau ! 



```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list internal
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         2.0 TB     disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         121.0 GB   disk1s2

/dev/disk3 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +2.1 TB     disk3
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            24.6 KB    disk3s1

-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (21 Décembre 2019)

Parfait.

- dernière vérification : passe la commande -->​

```
diskutil ap list
```


qui affiche le tableau détaillé de l'*apfs*

Poste le tableau. C'est pour voir si la partition du SDD a bien le rôle "principal" (= moteur) & celle du HDD le rôle "secondaire" (= stockage). Ces attributions sont décisives pour un fonctionnement optimal du Fusion Drive.


----------



## FearOneR (21 Décembre 2019)

Voici le retour :



```
-bash-3.2# diskutil ap list
APFS Container (1 found)
|
+-- Container disk3 9A26A5A8-03F0-4DF5-8AEE-C5239667F4AC
    ====================================================
    APFS Container Reference:     disk3 (Fusion)
    Size (Capacity Ceiling):      2121207386112 B (2.1 TB)
    Capacity In Use By Volumes:   8909520896 B (8.9 GB) (0.4% used)
    Capacity Not Allocated:       2112297865216 B (2.1 TB) (99.6% free)
    |
    +-< Physical Store disk0s2 2B931CEE-4CBD-424B-AD69-3E505A7DC22E
    |   -----------------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Physical Store Disk:   disk0s2 (Secondary, Designated Aux Use)
    |   Size:                       2000189177856 B (2.0 TB)
    |
    +-< Physical Store disk1s2 12E5EFF7-11DE-4D15-A318-B9723B6B4FB7
    |   -----------------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Physical Store Disk:   disk1s2 (Main, "Faster" Disk Use)
    |   Size:                       121018208256 B (121.0 GB)
    |
    +-> Volume disk3s1 43115F78-3A21-4F7B-A397-BDA692B4AA98
        ---------------------------------------------------
        APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk3s1 (No specific role)
        Name:                      Macintosh HD (Case-insensitive)
        Mount Point:               /Volumes/Macintosh HD
        Capacity Consumed:         24576 B (24.6 KB)
        FileVault:                 No
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (21 Décembre 2019)

Cette section du tableau -->

```
+-< Physical Store disk0s2 2B931CEE-4CBD-424B-AD69-3E505A7DC22E
    |   -----------------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Physical Store Disk:   disk0s2 (Secondary, Designated Aux Use)
    |   Size:                       2000189177856 B (2.0 TB)
    |
    +-< Physical Store disk1s2 12E5EFF7-11DE-4D15-A318-B9723B6B4FB7
    |   -----------------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Physical Store Disk:   disk1s2 (Main, "Faster" Disk Use)
    |   Size:                       121018208256 B (121.0 GB)
```


montre que tout est en ordre : le magasin de stockage du SSD est "*Main*" (principal ou moteur) & celui du HDD "*Secondary*" (auxiliaire ou de stockage)

Dans la fenêtre des 4 *Utilitaires macOS* > lance l'option : "*Réinstaller macOS*" => et choisis *Macintosh HD* comme destination lorsque cela te sera proposé.


----------



## FearOneR (23 Décembre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Cette section du tableau -->
> 
> ```
> +-< Physical Store disk0s2 2B931CEE-4CBD-424B-AD69-3E505A7DC22E
> ...



Merci beaucoup tout à fonctionné et le mac remarche à merveille !
Merci beaucoup pour ton temps et tes explications !


----------



## macomaniac (23 Décembre 2019)

Content pour toi !

- et Bonnes Fêtes.​


----------

